# Huntington Beach surf fishing



## Browland79

So I've been fishing the surf everyday since Wednesday afternoon and in two days I have caught 4 red drum between 25 and 35 inches. A couple skates, two bluefish, two blocks drum over 8 lbs each, couple whiting and a four and a half foot Atlantic sharpnosed shark. Caught everything on shrimp and cut mullet. I even hooked up on an at least 8 foot shark the pulled my 5 circle hook out straight. Just a heads up for surf fishers coming down... See ya next year!


----------



## jameswebstersc

Did you fish near the jetty? What was your location?


----------



## abass105

Thanks for your report. Glad you had some success. Have a feeling things are about to really turn on. Can't wait.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Nice work. Welcome to the family.


----------



## BigRig

I been surf fishing near Springmaid Pier for 2 weeks,only caught A few Whiting! I can't believe you caught all those and were catching nothing here lol. Wher exsactly we're u fis hing?? Thank you


----------



## beady

We fish alot and no way he caught that amount of fish sorry cannot buy it...Take pictures with dates then we talking ......


----------



## Browland79

Sorry it took so long to reply. Still driving back to Nashville. I was fishing at the jetty access parking j the Huntington Beach state park. I've fished there for 4 years in a row. As j was leaving I even saw a scalloped hammerhead dorsal fin not 100 yards from the beach and it was quite large hehe


----------



## Browland79

Lol where can I post pictures... Nothing better than being called a liar when just starting out on a new site. I have pictures of a thirty inch drum. The black drums and the sharpnosed shark. By the way why would I take the redicoulus amount of time necessary to sign up to this site to lie?


----------



## zooqi

Browland.. welcome to the site and thanks for the update. I have been fishing Huntington this week and fish started to bite. I have seen mullets too but have not used my nets yet. Sharks are here and I landed two. Whiting in the surf and a red off the jettie. That's a good start of good season. One thing that I am not happy with is that my crab pots have been empty and knobbed whelks are not here yet. I had to drive to Hunting Island on Monday to collect some.


----------



## Browland79

Here ya go pal. 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9199&d=1366495041
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9200&d=1366495047
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9204&d=1366495075
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9202&d=1366495059
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9201&d=1366495052


----------



## Browland79

I tried posting pictures directily to the thread and I guess a moderator has to approve. Just go check my profile albums. Just created one specifically for this thread. Thanks!


----------



## surfmom

Hi Browland! thanks for the report! Ima MB gal and just waiting for the water to warm up a bit...... btw Zooqi I sent ya a pm did you see it?!!!


----------



## GC Since73

Thanks for the report and pictures. Fires me up for when I get down there in a couple of weekends.


----------



## beady

Browland you did post them pictures and nice catch you had and Thank you and sorry we did not believe you lol.....we seen and we know ...Thank you alot.......

Hope to see you on the water and have a cold one with ya.......


----------



## Browland79

Hey no problem guys. Simple carolina rigs with cut mullet or whiting and i had another rig with fresh shrimp. ( i always peel the top part of the shell off and hook my circle hooks through the hard tail. works like a charm)


----------



## SPIZZ

Long time lurker, first time posting. I fished Huntington Beach jetty today from 3:30pm-8pm with my lady. Between us we caught 14 dogfish/sharks ranging between a foot to 3 feet, 2 small whiting around 8 inches, and a small southern stingray. All dogfish and sharks were caught on fresh cut whiting. The largest sharks of the day were caught on whiting heads that were intended for the red drum that were reported this week. The whiting were caught on salted shrimp. The stingray was caught/snagged on light spinning tackle while throwing metal/slash baits at a large school of bait fish (maybe glass minnows or mullet) that were being pushed to the surface near end of jetty. Pelicans and gulls were diving on these bait fish for a solid hour, but I could not see or catch the fish chasing the baitfish, but assume they were small blues. Since I did not have the correct gear for the big bitters, I hooked and lost several larger (6 foot+) sharks on the rocks of the jetty. All in all a good day for some pullage even though the wind, moon, weather, and fishing were less than ideal. Tight lines.
--SPIZZ--


----------



## Browland79

That sounds right to me Spizz. I had a tidal chart with me and most of my catches came with the tide going out. Man there are some really big sharks in that surf. I am going to post a pic of the #5 circle hook that one straightened out on me. I was using a wire carolina rig ang 60lb braid. The hook just couldnt hold all that pressure when it was running.


----------



## beady

Nice always good to catch them toothy sharks great fight with them, even the Rays put a good fight on, Thank you for posting your results....To straighten a hook like that wow large very large


----------



## rickyble

Boy howdy...that drum looks deeeelish


----------



## Danman

Well....I guess the pictures says it all...Great work Browland! I was in doubt also.:fishing:


----------



## ntizda

Good stuff man, I'm heading down Wednesday and hopefully fishing till Saturday. How far from jetties were you fishing?


----------



## Browland79

Just about two hundred yards down the beach from the jetty parking at Huntington Beach state park


----------



## surfmom

okay so if there are that many sharks in the surf now will it be worse in summer or not ? I do like to swim!


----------



## ntizda

surfmom said:


> okay so if there are that many sharks in the surf now will it be worse in summer or not ? I do like to swim!


There is loads of sharks in the surf all the time, and I have seen some of the biggest ones down by Huntington state park.

If you have a smart phone you can track some of the cool large sharks that get very close to the surf

I think it's called ocean research app


----------



## BigRig

Sharks are Thick in Myrtle Beach! I have video of 8 and a 10 ftBlacktips swimming thru the Surfers next to Springmaid Pier ,,by the first cleaning station in about 3 foot of water!


----------



## surfmom

oh my, so how many of you fishers actually swim knowing how many sharks are there?


----------



## Chet2011

I swim, but not at dusk , dawn, near the piers or jetty, or near bait fish. I've seen large sharks swimming along the MBSP pier in 2 foot of water.


----------



## SmoothLures

Sharks aren't vicious predators like they're made out to be, they're not going to attack you just because you're there. Of course it happens but it's rare especially when you see how close they are day in and day out to hundreds of swimmers. I too have seen many sharks amongst the swimmers when I have a good view from a pier, they don't even know they're there. I'm more worried about stepping on a ray or getting stung by a jellyfish than a shark bite when I step in the water.


----------



## Browland79

I went swimming right next to my lines. Before i saw the sharks hahaha. Id still swim there. I cant let the fear of getting bit keep me from having fun. Honestily the odds of getting attacked are pretty slim anyways. That said I have also seen some monsters while on the pier in Garden city. Last year myself and a couple of fishing buddies had to scream at a lady that was in the surf becuase we saw a 10 foot hammerhead looking at her barely 50 feet away lol. Its pretty cool that kind of visibility you can get from up on those piers. Also some monster sting rays in that area...


----------



## beady

I swim without fear of sharks, Like Smooth said we worry more about stepping on a Ray or Jellyfish ...go to Garden City pier where the cleaning sinks are
run some water and look down there are some Big Big Sharks waiting for fish to be cleaned...


----------



## surfmom

hahah ok well I never swim after 3pm or before 10 , never wear jewelry(yea there's a lure!) and always ready to stick a finger in an eye if need be! and after my son got stung by a ray I do the shuffle, I do so love the ocean it does wonders for aches and pains, 
sorry for hijacking this thread!


----------



## SmoothLures

beady said:


> I swim without fear of sharks, Like Smooth said we worry more about stepping on a Ray or Jellyfish ...go to Garden City pier where the cleaning sinks are
> run some water and look down there are some Big Big Sharks waiting for fish to be cleaned...


Yup, the running water is like ringing a dinner bell!


----------

